# Identification of old Old revolver



## Guncuriose (10 mo ago)

Help identify revolver and locate parts for restoration please
I have a american arm co. Revolver that is solid frame and only holds 5 rounds and it load/unloads on right side..it does have 2digits stamped 3 different locations side of trigger, bottom of barrel, and side of the hammer but can't really tell what they are other than one is a 6 or a 9 and the other could be a R, K ,S, or D ?? . It looks like a 38 but I'm not sure















Any and all info would/will be highly appreciated thanks & God bless


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Any markings at all? Evidently, it's not a top break.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve seen them before but with a round side plate with a few small retaining screws on the left side. Probably chambered In .38 S&W (not the same as .38 S&W Special. The older S&W round uses a larger diameter bullet and shorter case which operated on lower pressure than the Special rounds.)


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I would search into H & R if you haven't done so already. I'll try to dig deeper.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Factory Engraved Whitney No. 1 1/2 Revolver







www.joesalter.com





This looks very similar. Whitney is manufacturer. Right side opening, not a top break. The gun shown on this site is listed at $1150, but it's in good shape apparently with extensive "New York" scrolling. That should get you pointed in the right direction...








Oops, I missed that you have an American Arms piece

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

